# AADSTS50020 Error (Azure?) when trying to install HP printer



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi! After moving to a new city/house (and ISP) I am having trouble connecting my wifi HP printer (5700) to my network. I decided to delete it from the list of printers in Windows, and reinstall. The network works fine otherwise. When I click on ADD PRINTER I got the following message. I have no idea what Azure is, other than what a quick Google has told me. I bought my HP notebook from my old employer back in 2018 and was able to change the ownership/email to my own back then. I've been purchasing Office 365 myself every year, and my personal Windows login works. 

This is the message:
Message: AADSTS50020: User account '[email protected]' from identity provider 'live.com' does not exist in tenant 'Microsoft Services' and cannot access the application 'dae89220-69ba-4957-a77a-47b78695e883'(Universal Print Native Client) in that tenant. The account needs to be added as an external user in the tenant first. Sign out and sign in again with a different Azure Active Directory user account.

Can someone help? I really have no idea where to start. Everything I read about Azure is way over my head.

Thank you muchly!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like the printer owner, namely your old employer is again is again the owner. Since Azure is a paid service and you don't have the authority to cancel the subscription, contact the old firms IT or someone in charge and see if they can do it for your unit only. Give them the Serial #.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Corday said:


> Sounds like the printer owner, namely your old employer is again is again the owner. Since Azure is a paid service and you don't have the authority to cancel the subscription, contact the old firms IT or someone in charge and see if they can do it for your unit only. Give them the Serial #.


Thank you very much! I will call them now. Glad I left on good terms LOL.
Cheers,
Fiona


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can do a Partial Reset that will set the printer to Defaults HP Officejet J6400 All-in-One Printer Series - Performing a Partial Reset | HP® Customer Support

You can also use the standard *PL6 *driver that is part of the HP software and ditch the Universal driver.
Download the HP Software and Driver. HP Officejet J5700 All-in-One Printer series Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support Begin the install, it will search the network for your printer. If Wireless is turned on at the printer, and the printer is connected to your Router, it should find it, or you can manually add the IP Address from the OfficeJet Printer *Menu* on the Printer itself under *Network/Wireless*. You may need to connect with a USB cable once to do the install.


----------

